# and you thought your parents were embarrassing at shows? *video*



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

someone just posted this on my facebook - way too funny.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

What is he _doing_?! Haha.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

OMg how weird!! lol


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Ahahahaha too funny!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That was too cute! He was riding the horse for her! I've never done it quite that animated before but I have caught myself squeezing before to urge a horse I was watching over a jump....


----------



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

he's a big named trained in pa, and his poor son...


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

Bwahaha. I know his daughter was probably so embarrased.... But Dad was there. He was cheering her on, if you wanna call it that. Teehee. What a blessing to have your dorkie Dad on your sideline like that!! I imagine she'll have tons of memories of her goofy Dad when she's older. Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

well thats the thing! it was HIS SON RIDING! and he is the TRAINER! and a HUGE named trainer at that!!!!!!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, I have seen my aunt do some odd things on the sidelines...but this takes the cake. I would be mortified.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Poor kid must have wanted to hide in a cave for the next year or so. I notice nobody is standing very closeby to him. I think you can get arrested in some countries for gestures like those!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looked a bit um, er, erotic? Like he should be dancing in a club wearing tear-away pants & a cowboy hat.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Ohmygosh, I am going to start doing that dance!!
Lean back, lean forward, lean back, jump and throw out one leg! And then occasionally lean back for an extended period, as well as do a few butt kicks every now and then!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I wonder if the dad placed.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I wonder if the dad placed.


 :rofl: Oh man, I would be mortified.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Did anybody else notice the guy in the red shirt standing in the background cracking up? 
Call me a dork, but I'd love to have that guy as my trainer. I bet he's so fun to work with. And his poor kid... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I wonder who was taking the video?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I wonder who was taking the video?


I'm betting it was the show staff (if thats what you call them :?)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A knack for horses said:


> Did anybody else notice the guy in the red shirt standing in the background cracking up?
> Call me a dork, but I'd love to have that guy as my trainer. I bet he's so fun to work with. And his poor kid... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


 So you want to take dance lessons from him?:wink:


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!

Well, I wish my parents were half that supportive! lol


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

waresbear said:


> So you want to take dance lessons from him?:wink:


:rofl:

Nah, but I think he'd make one hell of a visual instructor. Don't know what to do? Just copy the guy with leg turretes. :wink: :rofl:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The people next to him were kind of looking elsewhere , real hard.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

What I don't understand is the riding like the horse and the actually jumping, legs out. Is he the horse or the rider? Or has he morphed into both?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm surprised he didn't scare the bejesus out of the horses.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

:clap::clap:"Its just a jump to the left, then a step to the right, and a pelvic thrust that really drives them insaaaaane -Lets do the time warp again!" (oooh I think I just dated myself )


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh geez... that made me laugh.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

that was hilarious! Poor kid....


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

this is so funny!!!!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Hahahah! What in the world? I realize what each move was for, but did he think it was going to make a difference? Did he NOT think this was going to be discussed if not recorded?! LOL! I would be looking elsewhere too if i stood near him. I'd think "thats the one who starts shooting people if the kid doesnt get 1st" lol!


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

At least the child has someone there to support him, and the audience has some comic relief! I would laugh so hard at seeing that in person, I would probably pee on myself!


----------



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

riccil0ve said:


> I'm surprised he didn't scare the bejesus out of the horses.


thats the first thing i thought! poor horses...haha and what makes this even more crazy is it was the brandywine show series at the DEVON FAIRE GROUNDS!


----------



## ashxcx (Mar 27, 2011)

ps. i feel bad for the gate...


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL that was hilarious and just so all of you young folks know, it is so gratifying to mortify your kids:lol: that is paybacks for all the times you mortified your parents :shock: and believe me...one day you won't care if your kids are mortified by your behavior....I am sitting here cracking up and will have to show this to my daughter...she is always groaning about the way I act!!! 

I bet that guy is a hoot to be around


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

OK, if I was 15 again and my dad was doing this, I would have been MORTIFIED. 

But - here's the ****y thing - when I was 15, my parents wouldn't let me take lessons, let along come out to shows to cheer me on. They wouldn't sign releases so I could be a proper barn rat, or anything. I went, I cheered on my friends, I worked as a barn rat to share time with the horses, anything I could do. If I'd had parents who would have signed off on ANYTHING, especially lessons or shows, I'd have thought I'd died and gone to heaven. 

So - whoever's dad this is - be glad that he cares, and he's supportive, and he loves you, and he's excited about what you're doing. Because when you get to be 40, or 50, or more, you'll be really glad that you have this video. I'd trade spaces with you in a flat second.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

oh man you can even see him counting the strides and then jumping over the fences for them! i can usually hear my trainer kissing and clucking from the rail at shows... but otherwise, i don't have anyone gyrating in the corners on the show circuit! hahaha! thanks for sharing that.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

@ Sarafina, your parents didn't allow you to go, for whatever reason, but probably because they thought it wasn't safe. My mother only went when she had to. As soon as I had my license, she quit going. I was even sent to a few High School Rodeos, which are multi-day events all alone. As soon as she no longer had to go, she quit. She wanted nothing to do with anything that I did, and still doesn't for the most part, unless she is wanting something. So for me, the fact that this kid has someone cheering him on is awesome, regardless of how ridiculous the guy looks doing it!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

BAHAHAHA, OMFG, he reminds me of Forrest Gump!!! :lol:

Honestly, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if he had no idea how goofy he looked. All of my coaches have been so animated, and taking pics of someone in a lesson is priceless because you always catch them in the goofiest most nonsensical positions as they're coaching.


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

that is so funny. poor kid is probably scarred for life.


----------

